# 1950's Colombia Fire Arrow - $225



## gtflyte (Mar 21, 2013)

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/3694939478.html


----------



## jpromo (Mar 21, 2013)

I have one just like it. One of my favorite bikes (for a middleweight ) Good price too; especially with the 2-speed aviation hub.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmmmmm:banghead::banghead::banghead::eek:

I like it. Wonder if it will still be there when I'm ready to pull the trigger?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey JD...That's a nice bike. I wish it was a little closer. It is 150 miles for me............Wayne


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 21, 2013)

I am not to far from this Bike. I have the guys Phone Number. He is dieing to off it LOL


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2013)

I do have family in the Cooperstown NY area (70mi away) but, he is young and doubt he would be understanding of the shipping process. I could always store it for me.
Hmmmmm, it does look to be in great shape other than the rims.


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey jd 
Go  4 it its a good middle weight for the money.To far for me to get.


OCBD


----------



## jpromo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey John, if you ever come up for the Ann Arbor/MLC show, I'll let you ride mine


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got off the phone with the CL lister (Frank) and he seems to be a nice guy. Didn't get into the shipping of the bike and it's cost with him. He does have some wiggle room on the price. 
Just my offer was too low for the moment. He has a potential buyer at the moment. But, I believe he would take the first paid customer that comes along.
I did invite him to the Cabe and he is a bike collector, as he said he has a number of Hawthrones. But there were some that he needed to sell to make room. Or at least this one bike needed to go.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Hey John, if you ever come up for the Ann Arbor/MLC show, I'll let you ride mine




Thanks Jason. Ann Arbor just isnt in the cards.
Bring it to Va. Beach this year when you go on vacation.
We'll do a ride together and enjoy some free kickass concerts at the beachfront .
I'll ride my 59 FireArrow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2013)

*So did anyone here get this Fire Arrow?*

Did anyone ever buy this Fire Arrow?


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 26, 2013)

*1950's Colombia Fire Arrow - $195*

It's been reduced.
It's  still available?


----------

